# Train sputters/stalls



## bnks (Jan 4, 2014)

I am trying to help my 12yr old step son set up my old train set from the '70's. Our problem is that the engine doesn't want to start by itself, it will move when you push it and get it going, but then stalls at other parts of the track. Is is a dirty track? dirty engine? It basically won't run on low/slow speed, you have to have the thing cranked up to keep it moving until it sputters.
Any ideas on where to start?


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Yup. Dirty track and engine wheels. try cleaning the wheels with rubbing alcohol and a Qtip. Use the alcohol on the track too with a clean cloth. If the track is carroded or really tarnished then you will have to go with some emery cloth or some very fine sand paper along the tops of the rails until they are nice and shiny.
Everybody cringes when I say "sandpaper" but I use it all the time on really bad track and it works fine. It does leave scratches in the rail top and that's not good but it may be the only way to get that old track clean again. Do not use the sandpaper on the engine wheels. Just alcohol. Pete


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

Be careful to keep the alcohol from coming into contact with the paint on the engine.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Sandpaper?
Use green scotch brite pad and some IPA 91% or better 99%. Isopropanol, (rubbing alcohol).

A clean train and track is a happy train.

Make sure all your connections are proper too.


----------



## boxoftj (Mar 15, 2013)

Slow speed trouble is usually always dirty contact somewhere. I'm assuming its old school analog dc, but electrical is electrical. Clean the wheels, track, even the gears/etc. old grease can harden and accumulate and cause running problems. Nano-oil!!!! (Or i guess any good oil/grease for that matter) I had some old bachmann split frame ge dash-8's that ran like crap, cleaned all the gunk, the wheels, oiled with nano-oil, now they run like champs.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

What's nano-oil?


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

Nano-Oil


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning Sasha and thanks for the help but there's nothing there. I clicked on the "nano-oil"
but it won't load. I'll go look it up but I think that any light oil like 3 in 1 oil will be fine for any locomotive. Maybe I'm old fashioned but won't that work? Pete


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Pete

That old Commodore 64 is not going to hack it.

The Nano oil link does work now.

Bnks

As the guys have said that old oil and grease has
turned to gunk and needs cleaning. Hobby shops
sell plastic compatible oils and grease to use after
you clean the old off.

One way to clean the loco wheels is to wet a paper
tower with 91% alcohol and with one set of wheels
on the track hold the loco back let the other truck
or drive wheels turn on the wet towel.

The old joiners are likely to have conductivity 
problems also. If you can, toss that old brass
track and replace with new nickle silver track.

Don


----------



## bnks (Jan 4, 2014)

I kind of thought everything would need a good cleaning, so we will get on that and keep you all posted! 
Thanks for the cleaning tips, hadn't considered alcohol to clean. I used to use steel wool to scrub the track clean and remembered that once a few strands of wool got stuck in the track and glowed and melted! A green pad would be better!!


----------



## boxoftj (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh, forgot to mention, the alcohol method cleans pretty well but another one that may require more disassembly and just works for me cuz I have a habit of being thorough, is soak all the plastic pieces in a heavy dawn/water solution. I like dawn cuz it's gentle and you can do metal pieces so long as you don't soak them for too long and dry them after to prevent rust/oxidation. Not the best way but works for me


----------

